
Free Tool for Workflow Management - muravjov1
https://craft.io/
======
muravjov1
there`re integrations with JIRA and TFS, so it works good for project
management between different teams. well, for more then 50 users it is paid,
but for small projects as mine it suits perfectly!

~~~
brudgers
Curious if it is your project.

